# Q'n again



## Paymaster (Jul 4, 2010)

I am doing baby backs, loin chops and country style ribs today.


----------



## Wyogal (Jul 4, 2010)

share your rub fixin's, please!!! Looks great!


----------



## Paymaster (Jul 4, 2010)

Wyogal said:


> share your rub fixin's, please!!! Looks great!


 
Well I was experimenting. I used 3 different rubs(not mixed together) to see which I liked best. One was an off the self herbal type rub. It is Badia Complete Seasoning. Next one was good ole Sticky Fingers BBQ Rub. The other was 1.5 cups paprika,3/4 cup brown sugar,3 3/4 tablespoon onion powder. The Neely's Rub.

Here is the finish. First pic is my wife's set of ribs. She has to have them wet. The rest were not glazed.


----------



## Wyogal (Jul 4, 2010)

looks good! Which did you prefer?


----------



## Paymaster (Jul 4, 2010)

Wyogal said:


> looks good! Which did you prefer?


 

They all had their appeal, but I kinda liked the Badia Complete.I did some chicken for my Mother in Law today as well and put some of the Badia on a piece of it. It was great on the chicken too.


----------

